# Ohio Bar Security Guard Shoots 2



## MJS (Jun 10, 2011)

Link



> CLEVELAND  A barroom security guard shot and killed two men early Thursday after he was attacked by a group of men who tried to drag him into a restroom, Cleveland police said.
> 
> The brawl started at about 1 a.m. at the Top Cat Pub & Grill, a bar on the city's east side. People at the scene told WJW-TV that the fight was over a $2 cover charge owed from last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 10, 2011)

With no other facts than those presented in the thread, it sounds like a ligitimate use of deadly force. 8 to 10 on one man, attempting to take his weapon and drag him into a rest room?  Probably a wonder there weren't more shot.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jun 10, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> With no other facts than those presented in the thread, it sounds like a ligitimate use of deadly force. 8 to 10 on one man, attempting to take his weapon and drag him into a rest room? Probably a *wonder* there weren't more shot.


 
Shame.....


----------



## K831 (Jun 10, 2011)

Agreed, given the information presented, it sounds like he had more than enough reason to shoot. I'm glad they didn't lose retention of his firearm. Sounds like he may have waited to long to bring it into play.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 10, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> Shame.....


 
Why is that sir?


----------



## chinto (Jun 14, 2011)

sounds like he should have fired more rounds and sooner. I am glad he survived and glad he did fire! that many attacking, I would doubt survival if they had gotten his weapon and taken him to the secondary crime seen... the bathroom.

given the facts stated,  justifiable use of deadly force and a remarkable restraint in use of said deadly force.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 14, 2011)

The lead bully brings nine of his buddies into a bar to confront the security guy, drag him into the washroom and beat/kill himall over $2.00???? Its ****ing $2.00!!!! Idiots.


----------



## UKS (Jun 14, 2011)

8 to 10 on 1 guy. They are lucky that the security officer didn't shoot more of them.


----------



## Kemposhot (Jun 14, 2011)

The fact that these guys were willing to get violent over $2 is unbelivable.  I used to work security myself, it can be a scary feeling when you're that out numbered.  Good for the guard for protecting himself.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like a rough bar......also sounds like a righteous shoot, all things considered.


----------



## zDom (Jun 23, 2011)

The only shot I question is the one in the ceiling.

I was taught to never use the firearm to try to frighten aggressors into any action or out of any action.

Fire to stop a threat.

Otherwise: well done.


----------



## chinto (Jun 27, 2011)

zDom said:


> The only shot I question is the one in the ceiling.
> 
> I was taught to never use the firearm to try to frighten aggressors into any action or out of any action.
> 
> ...




yep as I understand it , in most states the 'warning shot' is a legal no no! ... if its not serious enough to shoot them you should not be pointing a weapon at them any way....


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jun 29, 2011)

On the plus side, it worked...


----------



## chinto (Jul 4, 2011)

yep it worked and he was not charged for the round going some where and injuring some one he did not mean to shoot. That is always a danger when firing a 'warning shot' too.

In my state in his case he would provably had less legal risk in shooting one of the other attackers then that warning shot .


----------

